# Burton AK



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

AK is Burton's top shelf outerwear line. It's specifically designed to be tough, waterproof and highly functional with the backcountry and big mountain rider in mind. With that being said, if you're just riding groomers at a resort, AK stuff is probably a little overkill unless you just like spending a ton on your apparel. If you're actually doing big mountain riding in extreme cold, I would think AK will do you as good as any high end snowboard apparel. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

So what would you say the difference between an [ak] jacket and one that is just gore-tex with high breathability is?


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

basser said:


> So what would you say the difference between an [ak] jacket and one that is just gore-tex with high breathability is?


Well, AK is developed in partnership with Gore so I can't imagine there's a ton of difference between them and any other good Goretex jacket. Besides waterproof/breathability ratings, other key things to look at are layers and features, like how heavy the fabric is, how much insulation, what pockets it has and where, powder skirt etc. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

basser said:


> So what would you say the difference between an [ak] jacket and one that is just gore-tex with high breathability is?


AK is simply Burton's premium/higher end line of soft good. That means things like potentially burlier face fabrics, more involved patterning/cut, etc.
But there is no fundamental difference to other soft goods/outerwear.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

basser said:


> Lately i've been doing a lot of research on outerwear and i'm liking a lot of the Burton products. I noticed that a bunch of jackets and pants are [ak] and I'm wondering what this is. How does [ak] compare to another high end Burton piece(gore-tex) that is not [ak].
> 
> I'm starting to think [ak] is just a style line but I'm not fully sure.


AK is just a product line. Targetted at a specific market segment.

It's not just Goretex. It's a group of things that make the AK line different than Burton general line. Goretex is only the waterproofing membrane.... but AK also has a slightly better outer fabric, zippers, minimalistic fashion, etc. A Burton jacket with Goretex will have the same waterproof membrane as AK but not necessarily all of the other features, which may be what you're looking for or not. Like the styles... Burton nonAK has a lot more designs and insulated options.... AKs are mostly simplistic shells (yeah, with a couple of exceptions but in general...)

Sort of like Family Tree. Other Burton boards can have some of the same tech features, or characteristics with specific differences. But fundamentally, it's just a market segment.

Why are you fretting over outerwear that much?


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Personal opinion, if you're just resort riding, wear what's comfortable and you think looks good. You don't need serious outerwear for groomers and park. I wouldn't break the bank unless you're doing some serious backcountry riding, in which case you should look at avy gear and tools as well. 90% of snowboarders don't need top shelf outerwear. A tech hoodie, a 10k or so jacket and a good pair of pants should cut it in most conditions. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Bataleon85 said:


> Personal opinion, *if you're just resort riding, wear what's comfortable and you think looks good. You don't need serious outerwear for groomers and park. *I wouldn't break the bank unless you're doing some serious backcountry riding....


I would agree with one small caveat,..! My March trip to the PNW was _all_ in bounds, resort riding for me. And I've *never* ridden is such wet, rainy, soaked to the skin conditions before.  :grin:

-edit-
And I had some decent,.. (not top end, but good) mid level rated wp gear.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

chomps1211 said:


> I would agree with one small caveat,..! My March trip to the PNW was _all_ in bounds, resort riding for me. And I've *never* ridden is such wet, rainy, soaked to the skin conditions before.  :grin:
> 
> -edit-
> And I had some decent,.. (not top end, but good) mid level rated wp gear.


Ha... Well yeah good point. Totally depends where you're riding too but I live in the northeast so it's definitely icy and wet here too. I've never had problems with my mid shelf gear though. I have a couple real high end goretex and 30k stuff but it rarely gets used unless it's raining in January. At any rate, if one has the money for AK shit, by all mean go for it. Just know it's overkill for most people. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I was a fan of AK shells but now I use Arcteryx shells especially when they are on sale.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Yeah fuck paying full price. That shit's for yuppie skiers. I got me a $350 20k quiksilver jacket for $50, so there's that. Honestly though, for the money, I really like Airblaster. It's probably one of the best brands for outerwear on a budget. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

F1EA said:


> AK is just a product line. Targetted at a specific market segment.
> 
> It's not just Goretex. It's a group of things that make the AK line different than Burton general line. Goretex is only the waterproofing membrane.... but AK also has a slightly better outer fabric, zippers, minimalistic fashion, etc. A Burton jacket with Goretex will have the same waterproof membrane as AK but not necessarily all of the other features, which may be what you're looking for or not. Like the styles... Burton nonAK has a lot more designs and insulated options.... AKs are mostly simplistic shells (yeah, with a couple of exceptions but in general...)
> 
> ...



I'm not fretting just wondering. I figure since it's the off season I may as well learn all I can.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

As far as all the other posts go, thanks it makes a lot of sense. 


As far as overkill, the gear I'm buying may be a little excessive but I found some great summer deals which are over 50% off so I figured out I may as well invest in some good waterproof and breathable gear.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

AK 3L is right up there with ArcTeryx, marmot, Northface, Mammut and in some ways better.

I'm looking at trying one on for fit and may purchase. I've been using the same ArcTeryx sidewinder for close to 15 years and still holding strong, riding in the PNW you need goretex, worth every penny. But as others have said depending on area/conditions you may want to look at something else in their line. I have never used an insulated jacket always a shell and layer, but we don't get the lower temps in WA State, but if you ride Quebec Burton probably doesn't make anything thick enough


----------



## Ckoch407 (May 1, 2016)

basser said:


> As far as all the other posts go, thanks it makes a lot of sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AK gear at over 50% off? I'd be all over it. I got a screamin deal on an AK top and bottom shell and spent a lot of time riding in Tahoe and Mt Hood with it this year. It kept me dry on all those deep days of Sierra sludge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

